# How did they light this?



## Destin (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm working on more dramatic lighting for portraits. 

I want to get lighting like the photo linked to below, but I'm struggling to break down how they lit it. 

Could some of you more experienced folks help me out?

Photo:
https://500px.com/photo/16146423


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2016)

Main light to photographers right and in front of subject, fill light to his left and behind the subject.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 31, 2016)

Softbox to the right(look in his eyes) and bare flash(maybe beauty dish) at the rear/left.  Process to taste.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 31, 2016)

Main light camera right, slightly to subject's left. Light above and behind. Notice reflection in glasses, shadows under the hardhat, light on shoulder and hand.


----------



## Destin (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd ask the person that took the shot.


----------



## Destin (Nov 1, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> I'd ask the person that took the shot.



I've tried that in the past on 500px with poor results. Everyone there seems snobby and unwilling to share their secrets in my previous experience. 

I much prefer the open source learning environment of this forum, especially since I'm familiar with many of the members.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 1, 2016)

The black dot in the middle of his catchlight is throwing my off to exactly what modifier he used.   It's possible that was a huge umbrella setup behind a camera on stand, but he shot this one of the tripod.  The light is also very directional and a bit harsh, so again, not entirely sure.

but that was a large, just-below-eye-level light, nearly dead center to the subject--this is causing a pretty bad glare on his glasses. He's turned in such a way to throw the side of his face in shadow.

the rear light was high, small, and pointed nearly straight down.

The clarity slider was heavy-handed here in post.


photographer missed the focus, it's sharpest in front of his face.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 1, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> I'd ask the person that took the shot.


All anyone here can see is what you can see, the light reflected off the scene. Any guesses as to the source of the light is just guesses without seeing the lights themselves. Everyone can see the same thing, the direction it comes from and the volume and intensity and color, although the last 3 can be altered in post.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 1, 2016)

Destin said:


> Hey guys, I'm working on more dramatic lighting for portraits.
> 
> I want to get lighting like the photo linked to below, but I'm struggling to break down how they lit it.
> 
> ...




I would use one of these from the right: NANGUANG XXL-Flächenleuchte NG-660A | Fotostudio-Blog used with diffusor and black cloth on the left to steer & deepen the shadows


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2016)

The shadows make it apparent where the lights are placed as far as direction.

For the height and angle of the light behind him note the angle of the shadow cast by the rim of his helmet/Nomex inner hood.
The back and lower part of his neck are illuminated by the light.
Note too the shadow on the end of his hand and on his arm there close to the camera.

The photographer used short lighting & a high (8:1 or more) lighting ratio.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 1, 2016)

I think the photographer would be more than willing to share what he used for the lighting. Many of his images on his website blog page have the details of the camera settings and the lighting setup, and a few have shots of the lighting setup at the site. His cell phone number is on his webpage and he is based out of Spokane, WA.


----------



## Punisher911 (Dec 6, 2016)

and I'm thinking a grid in the main softbox too...


----------

